# Paludarium Construction Photo Journal



## TimsViv

I've been getting a lot of "how'ed you build that" questions, so I thought I would post a construction journal.

The finished product.

Tim


----------



## TimsViv

*Dry Fit*

Dry Fit.

The plexiglass has been curved and siliconed into place. 
A shelf has been cut and fitted onto the plexiglass to create a cave area
(to maximize the land and water areas).


----------



## TimsViv

*Back Wall*

Cork Bark

Cork Bark has been siliconed to the back wall of the tank above the water line. 
Rocks, gravel, and bog wood have been siliconed to the back wall under the water line.

I routered out a channel in the bottom of some Ghost wood to fit on top of the plexiglass. 
The only place the plexiglass is visable is the front of the tank. 
The wood also allows for easy egress, should any of the land dwellers fall in the water.


----------



## TimsViv

*Rear View*

Rear View of Tank

Rear view of the tank, showing P-glass, Cork Bark, Wood, Gravel, and Rocks silconed to rear wall.


----------



## TimsViv

*Bottom View*

Bottom View

This is the bottom view of the tank. Notice silicone was not spared, except on the front viewable portition of the tank.

The tank was predrilled with two (2) holes on one side. In hindsight, I would have gotten a tank drilled on both sides, 
one side to drain the land side and one side for an overflow drain on the water side.


----------



## TimsViv

*Water Supply Line*

Water Supply Line

Notice the perferated water supply tubing running along the rear of the tank and through the cave area. 
The idea is to flush out detris from behind the rocks and cave area.


----------



## TimsViv

*Overflow Drain*

Overflow Drain

Having an overflow drain was necessary in maintaining a constant water level.
Notice the overflow drain (right rear), running through the land/water divider and through the tank bottom. 
This is the reason, I should have bought a tank that was drilled in both corners. 
I made it work but it could have been far easier.


----------



## TimsViv

*Sump and Filters*

Sump and Filters

The Sump made a lot of since once I got more involved with the project. 
I use the Sump to house the filters and 2 water heaters. 
The water from the overflow drains into a home built filter box. 
I, also, use an Eheim canister filter to fine polish the water. 
Then I planted the sump to help with water quality control.

The sump lights are also on timers opposite the display tank. 
The sump is lit at night while the display is dark and vise/versa. 
My original thinking was at night the sump plants would give off Oxygen for the display tank, 
while the display plants created CO2 that would be pumped into the sump. 
However, I now believe there is too much water agitation to maintain CO2. 
It does, however stabilize the PH levels very well.


----------



## TimsViv

*Waterfall and Lagoon*

Waterfall and Lagoon.

Close-up of the right side of the tank. 
Flexable water line was concealed in the corkbark background and plumbed to this waterfall. 
It keeps the back wall wet and allows for lush plant growth.

The cork bark curl in the right rear corner conceals the water supply line and the Eheim supply line.


----------



## TimsViv

*Operating System*

Tank & Sump

Here is an overview of the entire operating system. 

All of the lights are on timers (the sump and display lights are scheduled opposite of one another). 
The lights on the display tank are, also, timed to light gradually, simulating dawn and dusk.

A UPS backup system is used for the pumps, only, in case of a power outage.

The mag drive pump pumps the water to 4 valves, 
one operates the perforated supply line that runs along the back wall of the tank, 
two operate 2 different waterfalls in the tank and the 4th is for a "Rain Bar" in the hood over the land area. 
I use the rain bar for water changes, just open the valve, rain on the land area, then refill the sump.

The valved line in the left rear corner under the tank (in the cabinet) is a drain for the land side. 
It allows me to drain the land side to prevent the substraight from becoming water logged.


----------



## Guest

Very nice Tim...
I have been contemplating building a paludarium, and these pics might sell the idea to the other half


----------



## Ed Martin

WOW, great thread Tim! The step by step process is really helpful. 

Ed


----------



## Guest

You have given me many great ideas. Thank you and you did a wonderful job


----------



## mindcrash

Simply the best I've seen, that thing is amazing, you should do custom work on the side.


----------



## devin mac

i again can't stress enough how incredible this thing looks. bravo, and thanks for the step by step!


----------



## Guest

Amazing tank!!!! Where did you get the original aquarium though? I want to begin a 20-25 gal for some casts.


----------



## Darks!de

Just wondering what the water substrate is and how many gph is that eheim pump. Thanks Tim.

Luke


----------



## Guest

Tim,

This is the nicest looking tank I've seen, especially because your separation of substrate and water keeps tannins and dirt from clouding the water. Great job.

Dave Willmore


----------



## kyle1745

Very cool, and nothing like setting it up on the nice dinning room table...


----------



## TimsViv

Thanks for all of the nice complements.

The tank is a 72 gallon Bow Front.

The canister filter is an Eheim 2213, 
you can see it in the "Sump and Filters" picture. 
I actually don't pump the water back up into the display tank, 
but return it to the sump. 
This really improves the flow, 
because the pump doesn't have to contend with the added head pressure.

The water substrate is a coarse grain sand. 
I choose it mostly for the looks. 
I like the white bottom look. 
The sand is coarse enough not to compact 
and the water plants are doing very well. 
The sump substrate is Flourite.

The "Finished Product" picture is actually about a year old, 
I will post an updated picture soon. 
The tank has under gone some changes including minor replanting 
of both the land and water sections.

Tim


----------



## Derek Benson

Very nice. You wouldn't happen to have any other pictures showing how you covered your entire divider to camoflauge it, would you? Or the water fall? I have an empty 55 gallon, and this has sparked my interest. Thanks


----------



## EDs Fly Meat

*Dam Tim,*

You should write a book.
Dave


----------



## Jordan B

That tank is unbelievable.

Jordan


----------



## Marty

Beautiful setup Tim. Very well done. Well worth the effort !

Marty


----------



## TimsViv

Derek Benson said:


> Very nice. You wouldn't happen to have any other pictures showing how you covered your entire divider to camoflauge it, would you? Or the water fall? I have an empty 55 gallon, and this has sparked my interest. Thanks


Derek,

I don't have any other pictures of the divider. 
But all I did was silicone some lace rock to the plexiglass 
and then smear silicone inbetween the lace rock and mash sand into it. 
I, also, stacked lace rock up against the divider, especially in the cave area.

For the top section I used a piece of ghost wood with the same shape as the divider as a cap. 
I used a dremel tool to router out a channel in the ghost wood, 
so that it sat down over the plexiglass.

Tim


----------



## TimsViv

*Updated Pictures*

I though that I would post some updated pictues. 
Since I replaced my 3 X 40 watt T-12 fluorescent lights 
with 4 X 55 watt compact fluorescents, my plants have really improved.

Here's an upclose picture of the waterfall. 
I the "moss" is actually Riccia, I really like it's bright green color. 
The Earthstar's color is kind of washed out in this picture and is a really nice red.











In this picture you can really see the roots on the bromeliads, 
they're also sending pups. 
I never could keep baby's tears alive before, 
but these bloom regularly.


----------



## TimsViv

Here's another shot of the Baby's Tears and 
a better representation of the EarthStar's color.


----------



## Darks!de

Wow, beautiful. Is all the moss in your tank riccia? I was thinking about using java in mine, but after seeing the pics i think i might got with some riccia. The only think is it's hard to come by riccia, and when you do it's usually expensive. Where did you get yours?

Luke


----------



## Marty

*Re: Updated Pictures*

Tim,

once again, beautiful !!! Does riccia grow like javamoss ? Just curious, I never tried it. Java always worked for me, but it would be nice to try other stuff.

Marty


----------



## Darks!de

Riccia is similar, except that it does not root like java moss. It is a floating plant, so you would have to hold it down with something underwater. But on land there won't be a problem.

Luke


----------



## TimsViv

Thanks guys. 

I've got a mix of Java Moss and Riccia. I really like the look of the Riccia, as it's much denser, tighter and brighter. However the Riccia is much slower to spread and seems to require more lighting. The Riccia grows fairly quickly in my waterfall, so I pick it out of the waterfall to get it started other places. I originally picked it up at my local fish store.

I'm going to add the following sections to my Construction Photo Journal soon:
- Land portion substrate
- Misting System set-up
- Lighting System
- Hood construction with computer fans for cooling

Tim


----------



## Ed Martin

Tim, did you notice a big jump in the heat produced when switching from the T-12s to the CFs?
Ed


----------



## TimsViv

Ed Martin said:


> Tim, did you notice a big jump in the heat produced when switching from the T-12s to the CFs?
> Ed


Ed,

Yea, the 4 X 55 CF's put out quite a bit more heat then the 3 X 40 NOF's. But the hood I built locates the CF bulbs about 7" above the tank and there are two small computer fans on each end - one blowing in, one blowing out. The fans actually work too well and I need to put them on a timer to operate only a few minutes every half hour or so.

Tim


----------



## Guest

Wow that aquarium is shocking nice. :shock: 


Cheers


----------



## Marty

Tim, how about some more updated pictures. I'd love to see what the CF lights have done to your setup.

Marty


----------



## Guest

*Wowie. .I'm impressed!*

I've never seen anything like that before. I was just deciding to do something with an old 55 gallon tank we have lying around. This obviously isn't a 'beginner' project, although I'd like to have a go at it none the less. 

Would this type of tank only work properly with the extra tank underneath for overflow? Could it be possible to do something with a deeper area for a 'pool' with a few little fishies? Lastly is there no worry of the darts drowning? (I didn't see any way for them to climb out.)

Sorry for the novice questions.


----------



## TimsViv

Marty said:


> Tim, how about some more updated pictures. I'd love to see what the CF lights have done to your setup.
> 
> Marty


I'll see if I can get some new pictures up this week. The tank has really grown in with the new lighting and MistKing misting system.

Tim


----------



## Guest

Any chance for more pics Tim?

You did a beautiful job!

Brooke


----------



## Guest

That is a beauty! Did I miss what you have in it? I didn't see it posted.

Tanya


----------



## back2eight

Yes, Beautiful! I am starting on a 150 gallon project with a waterfall,water area and land area. I would also like to know what frogs you have in there and how do you keep them from drowning. If you have tades in that water, how are the fish with them, or do you make sure you pull all tads? I have only set up two vivs before, and have never done a background, waterfall, false bottom, or even drainage holes in mine, so this will certianly be a much more advanced project that I am working on. It will go in my living room so I want it to look as nice as possible. I am going to follow your construction journal when I get started.


----------



## summitwynds

Your set up is fantastic. I just have a couple questions.... Do you tie the riccia on to anything? I have planted tanks and riccia can turn into a real mess. Has anyone ever tried any of the other mosses like Taiwan moss? Im setting up my first vivarium and have both riccia and Taiwan moss that I am considering.


----------



## TimsViv

back2eight,

The tank has housed several different frog species as well as some anoles and house geckos. The geckos were primarily nocturnal and didn't add much to the viewing of the tank, so I took them out and I just got sick of getting crickets for the anoles, so I removed them also. But both thrived in the tank.

Currently the tank houses:
Land
- 1.0.0. Leuc
- 1.0.0. Tinc
- 1.0.0. Azureus
- 1.0.1. Vents (another reason not to keep Geckos or Anoles any longer)

Water
6 - Neon Tetras
3 - Hatchet fish
1 - Blue Ram
3 - Otto Cats 
1 - Cory Cat 
2 - Dwarf Water Frogs

I've, also, kept a couple of Rice Paddy Frogs, but they only made it about 3 months - I'm not sure why. They added a lot of entertainment and occupied their own niche in the tank. I do want to add some more Vents and hopefully get a breeding colony. I, also, think the set-up could host some stump tail chameleons.

As for the frogs drowning, I really think this is a non issue. The frogs swim fine, but basically just avoid the water. If you look at how the drift wood is set up, it allows easy exit from the water, should they fall in.

I've never gotten tadpoles from the frogs in the tank, but would like to get the Vents breeding. The axils of the bromeliads hold enough water for the tadpoles to develop and I'm sure that any tadpoles deposited in the water would be eaten by the fish.

Let me know if you have any other specific questions and I'm going to try to update some pictures soon.

Tim


----------



## TimsViv

summitwynds said:


> Do you tie the riccia on to anything? I have planted tanks and riccia can turn into a real mess. Has anyone ever tried any of the other mosses like Taiwan moss? Im setting up my first vivarium and have both riccia and Taiwan moss that I am considering.


summitwynds, 

I cultivated the riccia in the bowl of my waterfall, then I would harvest it and spread it around the edge of the water where I wanted it to grow. I wasn't using it directly in the water. It would grow fine in areas that remained constantly moist and I really liked the look of it. However, it has since been taken over, for the most part, by java moss.

I think you could make the riccia work, but you could not introduce any java moss to the tank because it will out compete the riccia.

Tim


----------



## summitwynds

Thanks, I might have to try it. I have a great big handful of the stuff from my planted tank.


----------



## W3rdSmyth

Gorgeous tank, brilliantly done. I'm in the process of building a 105 gallon for myself, and this gave me some nice ideas to try out. I appreciate the effort you put into your project, it is top notch.


----------



## Guest

What kind of animals in there? 

Probably the best tank I have ever seen btw, simply stunning  :shock:


----------



## Guest

Dang-I've got viv envy! :twisted:


----------



## Fishinfl321

Tim...first of all great work on this, looks awesome. I have two questions for you.

1. How did you curve the plexiglass?
2. How much did all of this cost you?


Thanks, Troy


----------



## Dendro Dave

Ok this tank has been mentioned alot in chat, and on the boards...and yes it is awsome. But i gotta offer a small bit of criticism  Now i may be off base here as i noticed you'd done some replanting awhile back and who knows whats changed since then. 

Anyways first if you if you havent already done so, have you considered spray painting the front of the tank area black (on the left) or something to hide the landscaping structures/dividers?

Second...the first third or so of the viv...the land area just looks to flat. Seems like it needs to be contoured or have a piece of driftwood or something to make it blend in and flow as a shore area going into a water area better. Anyways dont get me wrong the viv on the whole still looks awsome and you may have already changed it in ways that make my criticism obsolete (and it is just my opinion)...but i thought i'd offer up those suggestions 

Other then that maybe a small piece of driftwood(with plants on it?) in the middle of the water section, or a rock...something might be nice too(maybe not quite dead center so not to look to artificially composed)...but thats just a thought really...cuz i can see myself trying it and thinking either hey that works better! or nah that sux...put it back the way it was 

Anyways again... great tank!


----------



## Dendrobait

Phenomenal! I'll be glad if my tank comes out half this good in the end.

What I think would be cool would be to have some large branchy piece of wod going from the land into the water section....you see that in nature alot.


----------



## bob21115

What ever happened to this tank? Its insane.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

bob21115 said:


> What ever happened to this tank? Its insane.


Insane is right. Well the tank left home about a year ago. He got all puffed up on the attention and started to rebel. Got a glass piercing, let all of his plants grow really long and unkempt, booted the tetras and picked up a few oscars. I saw him in Seattle awhile back, hit me up for some cash for a "water change", but I am sure he just wanted cigarettes and a beer.


----------



## TimsViv

bob21115 said:


> What ever happened to this tank? Its insane.


It's still up and running and even has the original three frogs, over 5 years later.
The tank has gone through some pretty neglicted periods (my son is just about to 
turn 3), but has been very easy to maintain. Mostly it has gotten overgrown several
times and the land plantings have changed.

I have simplified the filter some and let the land area drain directly into the sump.

I'll see if I can shoot a couple of recent pictures, as I was going to ask for some 
suggestions on replanting the land area again. I've butchered the ficus tree through
some agressive trimmings to the point where I think I'm going to remove it and re-
landscape the land portion.

Thanks for asking.
Tim


----------



## bob21115

Tim,

Thanks for the update. I was going to ask about the tree if it was a ficus.

I just started my 2nd viv. My first was finished about 2 weeks ago and its a 30 gallon cube. No frogs yet. But just like my reef addiction bigger is better and I found a free 120 gallon acrylic tank and started that this week. I've pretty much ripped of your design with this tank and I'll post pictures when its done.

The tank look great and can't wait to see updated pictures.


----------



## NickBoudin

I know this is an old thread, but it's still the tank that mainly inspired my paludarium, and will still be amazing. I was wondering, Tim. Do you find it easier to drain the water directly into the sump now? The way mines set up, is that the tank is always half filled with water, under the land side, and water that's put onto the land side of the tank from the misting heads, gets drained under it directly into the water and then filtered through my XP3. How do you find the sump to be helpful? As compared to a canister filter.


----------



## bob21115

Here is a picture of my new 120. This is about a week into construction. I still have some clean up and a ton of planting.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

That things is neat! It should grow in to be very stunning.


----------



## TimsViv

Well, my tank got overrun by Oak Leaf Fig, so I pulled it all out and what was left to the background mountings. Next I'm going to pull the Ficus "tree" and replant the entire land side. I'm also going to add background tree fern panel and cork bark to the sides.

Here's a pick as the tank started to get overgrown.









And here is the current state of affairs, I wish I had shot a picture before I started ripping out the fig.


----------



## TimsViv

Here are some of the plants for the replanting:



















Also, I hoping to get some Orchids and small broms from AquaMac.

Tim


----------



## likdaor

Wow,all the things we want to do is in your tank! Totally beautiful amazing, thanks for giving so much detail. Now I know my ideas are not crazy, it can be done. Michael


----------



## TimsViv

Okay, so I ripped everything out and siliconed some tree fern panel to the sides of the tank. I also cut some coconut shells in 1/4's and siliconed them to the sides to make some planters.


----------



## TimsViv

Here is the initial replanting.

I still need some background cover, but I don't want to use creeping fig or oak leaf fig - both have taken over my tank in the past.

Does anyone local to DC have any pepermonia that they can share?
Or other suggestions?

Thanks, Tim


----------



## Amphiman

Beautiful Tank.


----------



## TimsViv

Okay, I hope these pictures come out a little better.
It's very hard to shoot a good picture through the bow front glass 
without getting a lot of glare.


----------



## TimsViv

Here's a picture of the Right Side










And the Left Side


----------



## TimsViv

I need some help in selecting a nice background vine. I have tried both creeping fig and oak leaf fig in the past and both eventually grow too thick and take over the tank.

I really like the vines in BenE's thread - http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31497 - Or what about a Pilea?

Also, I'm open to other suggestions.

The plantings are (left to right):
Baby's Tears (in the upper coconut planting)
Dendrobium loddigesii orchid (mounted on the fern panel next to the Baby's Tears)
Croton from Home Depot
Various Broms from WalMart and Aquamac
Java Moss substrate cover
Peperomia Ripple
dwarf Anthurium
Earth Star (on cork background by waterfall)
Anubius barteri (under waterfall)
more Broms from Aquamac
a little bit of Oak Leaf Fig
another Dendrobium loddigesii
Nepenthes (in the Coconut planting) from a local nursery

I've got tons of light, 5 X 55W compact fluorescents, so lighting shouldn't be an issue. If you look back through this thread you can see some deep reds in several plants.

Right now my Anubius' leaves are turning yellow around the perimeter and wilting. Is it just adjusting to going terrestrial? It gets constant water from the water fall.

I moved the Dendrobium loddigesii on the right side up higher on the cork bark, so that it is not constantly wet from the water fall splash.

If you've got any established background plants and could spare some clippings, please send me a PM.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Tadpole4

The anubias is adjusting to going terrestrial. i have had the same thing happen and thought the plant had died off completely - then inexplicably it sprouted again and is now huge and healthy.

For vining plants heve you considered hoya or dischidia?? i think they would be fine is they were not wet all the time.


----------



## TimsViv

A couple of updated pictures.

- The Babys Tears wilted and never took this time.
- The Peperomia Ripple melted
- The Anubius barteri (under waterfall) is coming back and producing new leaves
- The dwarf Antherium is sending up some new leaves, but the existing older leaves are turning yellow around the perimeter (any suggestions with this would be appreciated)

I've also added a few new plants
- A lemon button fern (where the peperomia ripple was)
- Some liverwart that I got at a local garden store
- Some Rabbits Foot fern (I snipped several sections of rhyzome and mounted them in various locations)
- Pepermonia prostrata
- and a couple of other vining plants




























I'm open for suggestions.

Thanks for looking, 
Tim


----------



## HappyHippos1

Take out the croton and plant it in a pot and keep it as a house plant. It will get huge, 10 ft max. Might want to try Dischidia or something similar for a background. Looks good.


----------



## jdfrompa

Very nice setup. 

How is this tank ventilated?


Thanks


----------



## PacMan

Looking really wicked tim. Awesome to see you keeping up up too. An updates on the sump system? I am basing my next project off your..not copying it tho. The sump system is where am i not really getting,well not that i dont get it. just confused. So any help would be awesome..Point me in the right direction.

Like always man, the tank is lookin good.


----------



## TimsViv

HappyHippos1 said:


> Take out the croton and plant it in a pot and keep it as a house plant. It will get huge, 10 ft max. Might want to try Dischidia or something similar for a background. Looks good.


That's what everyone says, but I have had good luck with this type of croton in the past. I have had one in my tank for over three years. It never really thrived, but kind of just maintained. I'll update the plantings every so often and keep tabs on the croton.




jdfrompa said:


> Very nice setup.
> How is this tank ventilated?
> Thanks


Thanks, the front 1/4 of the top is screen. I removed the lift up portion of the glass top and cut out two plexiglass templates, then cut out the center portions and sandwiched screen between them and siliconed them together. The hood also has computer fans in each end so I'm pretty sure it draws air out of the front of the tank as well as venting heat from the lights out of the hood. I'll see if I can get a picture of the top and post it later this weekend.




PacMan said:


> Looking really wicked tim. Awesome to see you keeping up up too. An updates on the sump system? I am basing my next project off your..not copying it tho. The sump system is where am i not really getting,well not that i dont get it. just confused. So any help would be awesome..Point me in the right direction.
> Like always man, the tank is lookin good.


Thanks, as for the sump system, I have simplified it considerably from the initial design. Now I let the water section overflow and the land section drain into the sump. I have removed all of the sump plants and gravel and the sump is just a bare 15 gallon tank that houses the heaters and a simple filter system. The filter consists of a plastic pitcher with holes drilled all around the bottom 1/3, it is then weighed down with some marbles and filter material is placed on top to filter organic material and provide for some additional biological filtration. Occasionally, if I feel the water quality is not optimum, I place some activated charcoal in the pitcher.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## PacMan

oh wow. So no more 2213? What was the reasoning to this? "keep it simple stupid" kinda thing? I thought the "OG" set-up was awesome, but things change. Tank is still looking awesome. Thanks again for the update.


----------



## calvinyhob

very nice setup!! so when can we expect the next build journal?


----------



## keekalmatter

What size tank is this. It's setup beautifully.
I'm planning on setting one up sort of like this.


----------



## PacMan

If you were to look on the second page..you would get your answer..its a 72 gallon Bow Front.


----------



## keekalmatter

oh ok
sorry I read through most of the construction parts, I guess I missed that part
Thanks


----------



## no_one

do you use anything to feed the plants?
especially the moss!!?

do u use fertilizers of some kind?


----------



## Julio

looks great! has grown in pretty nicely.


----------



## frogsanddogs

That is an amazing tank & I LOVE the new plants & replanting you did.... I have many of the same plants that I have waiting to go into tanks I am rebuilding... so just trying to keep them alive till I get them in to their new homes... For me though, the hardest part of tank construction is knowing where to plant the plants to make them look good and to use all of these different colors & plants to really compliment each other. You did an incredible job of that & I will have to use some inspiration from your planting as I try to figure out where to use these plants in mine. 

Also on the croton- I think a lot of how big it gets has to do with how much space it is given... so perhaps planting it inside a planter hidden when you plant it might limit how much it can grow. My mom who is a plant person also said there are many varieties of croton & some grow large while others can stay smaller especially if they are encouraged to do so (such as less space to grow)... she has many of these different varieties in her garden where they all have space to grow large & lush planting conditions & while many do grow large, others have leaves that remain small. I have used it in several tanks & so far, it has stayed small for me... but will see how that works long term...it does add some gorgeous color variety.

Anyway, AMAZING job... this thread was really interesting & fun to read.

Marissa


----------



## Wonderboy

WoW.

Been a while now... how's the tank doing lately??


----------



## Ontariofrogger1973

wow that water is very clear and clean. nice job!


----------



## Yarak_Eric

Just stumbled acrossed this thread myself. That would be something I'd like to progress to someday. Just amazing.


----------



## TimsViv

OK, I'm ready to replant the tank again this Fall. It seems that I neglect the tank all Spring/Summer and give it much more attention in the Fall and Winter. I set this tank up the Winter of 2002 and it is still up an running and has been through one move. The tank is in our Family Room and is a major show case and discussion point for guests.

From the original set up, I've upgraded the lighting and misting systems and simplified the filter system. After 7 years the cork bark background is finally breaking down in the wet areas around the waterfall, but it is still staying in place - but is very mushy, but has held up great where misted, but not constantly wet.

I'll try to post some current pictures, but am looking for some planting suggestions.

Thanks, 
Tim


----------



## clippo

I'd love to see some update pics.... this tank inspired me with my 'jungle juwel' build.


----------



## Sharkdude

excellent and inspiring.

no issues with land drain and water area drain mixing?
colored tea water?

any pics of your frogs in action in the setup?

Chris


----------



## azure89

This is one of my favorite paludaria of all time


----------



## TimsViv

clippo said:


> I'd love to see some update pics.... this tank inspired me with my 'jungle juwel' build.


Thanks, I'll try to get up some new pictures the first part of the year.



Sharkdude said:


> excellent and inspiring.
> no issues with land drain and water area drain mixing?
> colored tea water?
> any pics of your frogs in action in the setup?
> Chris


The land and water areas are completely separated. I do drain the land area back into the sump, so I have had tea colored water whenever I add fresh substrait to the land portion.

There are some good frog pictures spread throughout the thread.



azure89 said:


> This is one of my favorite paludaria of all time


Thanks.


----------



## TimrekWTF

Just stunning. I have to ask though, what size pump are you using to run the whole setup? Is the original one still kicking? I did notice you said you removed the eheim you used for the water polishing. The sump idea was great. I was toying with the idea of using a large canister filter such as the C-360 from Marineland to power the whole thing sans a sump. Did you try something like this to begin with? So many questions lol. Thanks again for posting. I've got this bookmarked as a source of inspiration for the next one I try.


----------



## TimsViv

We're moving and I've decided not to take the tank with us. I'm planning to build a new built-in at our new house.

The tank is still up and running without any leaks, but needs a full replanting and some TLC. If you're local and interested, please shoot me a PM. I will, also, post more information in the classified.

Thanks for looking, 
Tim


----------



## NickBoudin

Please update us before you get rid of it! This tank inspired me many moons ago!


----------



## TimsViv

Thanks Nick, I'll try to shoot some pictures this week. It's still intact and the system is working great, but I have neglected the planting lately. I'm hoping someone will want to pick it up and spend some time putting it back in shape.

Once we're in our new house and settled, I have another project in the works, involving a fiberglass shower install and a custom built tank that I will build into it.

In the mean time this tank is for sale! If anyone is near Northern VA / DC and interested, check out this thread - http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pl...620-72-gallon-paludarium-sale.html#post492326

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## TimsViv

This Tank is now *FREE* to a good home - http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pl...620-72-gallon-paludarium-sale.html#post494015

Tim


----------



## TimsViv

Well, the tank went home to it's new owner, jonathan918. I couldn't be more pleased! He and his family came over and we took about 2 hours going over the systems, draining and breaking down the tank. It took 4 of us to carry it out to their truck.

I had neglected the tank for the past year or so, Jon will have his work cut out for him to resurect it! I'm looking forward to his progress pictures.

Jon and his family were so nice and apprecitative, it was far more rewarding to give it away then to collect a few buck for it. He did buy the frogs, though.

Tim


----------



## AaronAcker

That is cool. Will be cool to see it in its new life


----------



## jjm71586

Wow this is awesome man I know its several years later do you have any updates. I have been in the saltwater game for years and I have a extra 65 gallon that im going to do a viv/ palu. Im thinking im going with something very similar to yours but instead of only land on left im going to have the land on the right as well. What I like about yours is that the water section is actually deep. So you can put fish in there and it looks half aquarium half terrarium. Would you recommend the plexiglass for the dividers or would you go with egg crate if you did it over again.


----------

